# Need to know what type of lic is needed for starting a small print business out of my home



## denise1977 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have all the equipment i need and need to know what i need to do to stay within the law inorder to open a small printing business out of my home need to know if i need any permits or lic. to get started... also if anyone know where i can find a web site about small businesses to help determine what type of company i need to open...all the ones i have found after i read them are requesting money to help me establish my business...please help...Ready to get up and running but dont want any road bloacks nce i start


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Since you don't say where you are, and each state and municipality are different, your best bet would be your local courthouse to start. God Bless.


----------



## denise1977 (Apr 7, 2012)

I am in lake charles louisiana


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

City of Lake Charles, Louisiana /
Looks like this link should be what you need. If that is not it, check departments on the city website 
Occupational License Procedures

Occupational License Tax Application

check these links.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You also want to find out about EPA regulations in your area and whether or not you are allowed to have an in-home business and whether or not you are allowed to do printing from home. We had a lady here locally get arrested for "manufacturing" out of her home. She was a seamstress! It all depends on where you live and who calls the shots.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are doing screen printing...the disposition of inks etc could be an issue...I know of one person that got a high dollar fine for improper disposition


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> If you are doing screen printing...the disposition of inks etc could be an issue...I know of one person that got a high dollar fine for improper disposition


hope you meant disposal, my disposition sucks sometimes and I dont want to get fined


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

superD70 said:


> hope you meant disposal, my disposition sucks sometimes and I dont want to get fined


I have one of those dispositions too. The local governments give everyone the hardest times. They want to make sure they are bleeding us of every last tax drop they can get.


----------



## CzechYourHead (May 31, 2012)

I am in a similar situation here in Pelham, AL. I am very interested to hear more info from Loretta and her EPA info/ability to print at home. I want to start a similar venture, and my neighbor is a freelance graphic designer which obviously doesn't have to worry about chemicals. I am using Enviroline water based inks, emulsion remover, etc. Where would we find local EPA info and zoning laws?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have no idea, but I think with the enviroline you should be safe. I think your county zoning commission should have that information for you. I know the EPA are real sticklers in California. If you have a local EPA office you could call and ask them what their regulations are in your area.


----------



## denise1977 (Apr 7, 2012)

charles95405 said:


> If you are doing screen printing...the disposition of inks etc could be an issue...I know of one person that got a high dollar fine for improper disposition


 I will br doing heat press to start out but I have taken some classes in texas to learn how to screen print eventually I do plan to open a store front but I have to crawl befor I walk...Thanks for the info


----------



## denise1977 (Apr 7, 2012)

ole Jobe said:


> City of Lake Charles, Louisiana /
> Looks like this link should be what you need. If that is not it, check departments on the city website
> Occupational License Procedures
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the information I was having a hard time going in the right direction..i will be starting out with heat press and I am taking some classes in texas to learn how to scrren print when I start screen printing I will move to a store front but for now I just want to heat press out of the home....once again thanks for info really helpfull...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Your local Small Business Association should have free info on their website. Also check your local govt website for any possible location issues as far as zoning if you plan on actually printing at your location.

www.irs.gov business structures section will help you as well.

- Fluid

Sent from the somewhere using T-Shirt Forums App


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I am going to go against the stream here, Start as a hobby and you don't need anything. If you start making bank then you can register as a business.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Even as a hobby you need to collect sales tax and include the income in your tax return after some tiny number such as 400 in profit. That can really haunt you if the gov were to decide to audit you to make sure you were being honest. Don't get too deep before you ask a CPA or accountant for some real advice. My advice is not guaranteed to be accurate or correct.

Also this is where the previous posters advice on the local sba is a super good idea. Nothing lost by being informed.


----------

